# Audyssey correction with 20-200Hz ONLY ??



## Scorpius (Mar 15, 2009)

Greetings!

I have a HT system with High-End gear. My speakers sounds superb, however they (or room actually) still need some correction into 20-200 Hz frequerncy range.

I have read HTShack's guide to proper correction with Audyssey XT32. The result is indeed (geometrically) beautiful FR. Sound however, is worse that w/o Audyssey. Mids/Highs are not natural anymore and for example listening vocals or piano is not that pleasent experience.

So I was thinking, could I configure Audyssey so it only corrects 20-200Hz frequency range while leaving >200 Hz untouched? That would be superb...

Possible? With XT32 Pro kit?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

After you've run Audyssey, have you tried listening with the "Audyssey Byp. L/R" mode selected?


> *Audyssey Byp. L/R*: Optimize frequency response of speakers except front L and R speakers.


I find it works very well for music.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Scorpius said:


> So I was thinking, could I configure Audyssey so it only corrects 20-200Hz frequency range while leaving >200 Hz untouched? That would be superb...
> 
> Possible? With XT32 Pro kit?


Technically, no and no. But see above reply.


----------



## Scorpius (Mar 15, 2009)

Well this is a major dissapointment. Why in earth would all Audyssey users just want equalizing whole frequency range? That is utterly stupid.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Well this is a major dissapointment. Why in earth would all Audyssey users just want equalizing whole frequency range? That is utterly stupid.


The purpose of Audyssey is to EQ your system (and not just parts of it) to account for room-induced effects. IMO, it makes perfect sense for Audyssey to address the whole frequency range (and not just parts of it).


----------

